# Any takers?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Appaloosa gelding


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

He's something else isn't he?

Wonder where he got his nose from?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Holy wow!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

The NOSE is the LEAST of my concerns. Who put this horse together--a two year-old? 

I'd be ashamed to have this horse standing in my pasture.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am a sucker for an ugly old roman-nosed horse.
At least he does have spots, and I bet he does GO.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Put me down for the homely horse too... but gosh, he's really something. Looks like he's half mule! I wonder if he stops? hehe


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Judy in IN said:


> The NOSE is the LEAST of my concerns.


I see the other features commonly(usually not all on the same horse), but you don't find noses like that one very often..


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

I love him! He is so wonderfully... disproportionate. And that nose!!! He just needs someone to love him.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

What an ugly plug! He looks like something Charles Russell or Frederic Remington would have depicted. Look at all the tension in him, though. It's no wonder he runs. That clamped-in tail has me feeling sorry for him.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

aww I rode a version of him many many moons ago - Gonzo was his name and he was such a "goer" he terrified my mum (who was pretty cool usually) as he'd bolt - jump the fence around the ring and keep on trucking ....


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Gonzo!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oh my! This is the perfect horse to point out conformational flaws! That is one of the most "interesting" heads I've seen in years.

There aren't any pictures of him in motion cuz he has no brakes.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Ya gotta have attitude when ya have conformation like that!


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

Actually, Appy's all had heads and noses like that before they were cleaned up. All the old horse traders used to say- An appy is the only horse you can feed in a 55 gal barrel, and still see his ears.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Yea, he's pretty darn ugly.. and they "don't know" how old he is and he's not broke. lol, what a steal!


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Praise Cthulhu he's gelded.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Yldrosie said:


> Actually, Appy's all had heads and noses like that before they were cleaned up. All the old horse traders used to say- An appy is the only horse you can feed in a 55 gal barrel, and still see his ears.


Early Apps had common heads but that gelding is horrendous. I bred Apps in the mid to late 70s and had nothing that remotely looked like that, I stuck mostly with Bright Eyes Brother and Little Navajo Joe lines. 

The pictures on this link aren't great but you can see that while App heads were plain they certainly weren't fugly. They were never meant to be Quarter Horses with spots as they are now. Foundation Appaloosas F-1 to F-100


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol @ "needs a good rider, he likes to run."

He looks either really uptight or in pain with the guy on his back


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Someone will think he is gorgeous because "he has spots".

I've sat next to many an appy owner at shows and listened to griping because some unworthy animal with very small amount of color beat their gorgeous beast that was covered in spots. Their horse "with spots" always looked related to that 4-legged can of dog food in the photo.

(We put all this effort into getting good color on our horses and then some idiot judge gives the prize to something that barely has a blanket!!!)


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cliff said:


> Lol @ "needs a good rider, he likes to run."
> 
> He looks either really uptight or in pain with the guy on his back


Or both.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

Judy in IN said:


> The NOSE is the LEAST of my concerns. Who put this horse together--a two year-old?
> 
> I'd be ashamed to have this horse standing in my pasture.



I think he is ugly as all get out and I wouldn't go hunting for a horse like this, but I wouldn't be ashamed to put him in my pasture to save his life. I would be ashamed to say I had anything to do with breeding him.


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

Elsbet said:


> I love him! He is so wonderfully... disproportionate. And that nose!!! He just needs someone to love him.


My son once told me "no horses are ugly mom; sometimes you just have to look a little harder to find their beauty".


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I've actually ridden a couple of ranch horses in my life that looked quite a lot like him ... and one of them was an appy. He was a tough all-day kind of horse that knew what a cow was thinking even before the cow thought it ... good ranch horse but not a gentle one. Not something you'd want to ride in a show ring but I've seen a lot prettier horses I'd let someone else ride for the day if I wanted to get a job done.

The mention of Remington and Russell was pretty accurate, they painted what they saw in their day and a lot of the old photos I've seen from back then showed a lot of horses that resembled this horse.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the link, Irish Pixie, I enjoyed looking at the old pictures - Appaloosas as I remember them! I like the lighter build, more up on leg and an entirely different neck carriage that the older horses had. I don't care for the low necked build of modern Quarter Horses, Paints and Appys (different colors, same breed almost). Those old Appys looked like they could go all day and not get tired and be a good looking horse while they did it. I had a couple myself, back in the late '70's. Good boys, kind, quiet and easy to work with.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

he does have nice markings, tho myself not an appy fan...bless is poor disjointed looking self decent size bone is about the nicest thing I can think of, maybe his feet are good


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

That horse's nose got that way because he being all "go" suffered with a lot of strong arm stops!!!

Somebody want to truck that boy out to me I'd probibly give him a home..after I build a real strong fence..bet he is hard to catch too. I do love the coloring on him...I like gray horses and stockings.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

not much for conformation but he might make a good trail horse for an experienced rider. That person's stirrups are WOAH too short!


----------



## eaglequest (May 12, 2002)

I was thinking same thing about the guy's leg being all pinched up like that. Needs to let them doen a notch or three!!

So the horse is not attractive. I wouldn't want him as a breeder for sure, but like others said with some training maybe a nice trail horse. Don't know that I'd pay $700 for him with the looks and lack of stop, etc. 

Oh, and thanks for someone standing up for the old time appy horses. I grew up on them and they are some AWESOME riding horses. Maybe not cutsie pretty, but none were flat out ugly or looked anything like this horse. QH people always seem to want to claim their horses "cleaned" the appy up. But you ever look at some of the legs on real old foundation QH? Some of those were horrible. Every breed has it's good and bad! :run:


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

eaglequest said:


> I was thinking same thing about the guy's leg being all pinched up like that. Needs to let them doen a notch or three!!
> 
> So the horse is not attractive. I wouldn't want him as a breeder for sure, but like others said with some training maybe a nice trail horse. Don't know that I'd pay $700 for him with the looks and lack of stop, etc.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for someone standing up for the old time appy horses. I grew up on them and they are some AWESOME riding horses. Maybe not cutsie pretty, but none were flat out ugly or looked anything like this horse. QH people always seem to want to claim their horses "cleaned" the appy up. But you ever look at some of the legs on real old foundation QH? Some of those were horrible. Every breed has it's good and bad! :run:


think he is kind of pony sized so the guys irons are up to not make the horse look so tiny


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

wolffeathers said:


> He's something else isn't he?
> 
> Wonder where he got his nose from?


I have seen some lippazaners (sp?) with some really ugly heads to...so he is in good company kinda eh


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

had appys as a kid too, and dang good horses. tough as could be. I love the spots and that each is different. this guy tho., ew, not so much. he's got some unique coloring, and it kinda halts right there. he looks like the kind that'd run over a cliff just to get away with something. then again, being rode by a dufus like he is, maybe he's got good reason to be less than agreeable. 

but sometimes, its a horse like this that can go all day long hard, and handle themselves better than anything.


----------



## westcoastjazz (Apr 24, 2012)

hahahha, he looks like my first horse (who did not have the spots) Of course he was a wonderful old eventing schoolmaster....
My mom had a mare who looked alot like this guy, only a nicer head.. she could jump the moon, as long as _she_ wanted to


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I can't find a decent picture, but Legendary Chicken Fairy is an example of not pretty Appaloosa that could jump the moon. Big common head, a rat tail, over 17 hands and all heart, the rest of her conformation was at least decent though.

http://www.apsha.org/Text Articles/LCF_marylou article_lowres3.pdf


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

This guy is about 20 miles from me...I saw him on CL last night too...Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Sid has a rat tail, too. Poor thing. What a mean trick to play on a horse...make them attractive to flies and then give them half a tail...oddly, as he has aged, his tail has grown some, though.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Bless his heart..... someone had a few boxes of leftover pony parts and put him together, didn't they?


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

aaahhhh he looks like the mr toad's goon horse 
Google Image Result for http://1.bp.blogspot.com/__zfdK-3ry7c/S-h_AY11oAI/AAAAAAAAAHo/R5Y_wIOWYjo/s320/ichabod1a.jpg

i would take him


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

He might just be proof you can cross a horse with a moose.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

WANT!!!

C'mon, y'all aren't thinking about this the right way. Think how breathtakingly gorgeous all your _other_ horses will look out in the pasture with this guy...

Seriously, I have a soft spot for ugly Appys. Well, Appys in general, but especially the ugly ones. But I bet that fellow is made of iron, couldn't kill him if you tried, and will still be taking off with people when he's 35. You have to admire that. And those ugly stubborn ones, you get on their good side and they'll take care of you.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Otter, if you're that hung up on ugly Appy's, a daughter of a friend is looking to sell one. He's a homely 4 year old, hasn't worn a halter for the last 3, has no training and she's looking to get $1000.00 for him.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd take him if his ears were longer....I only ride mules. Got a 22 year old hinny in 2010. A real mover. Love it!

Folks around here are avoiding the fancy colored equines due to all the stealing. I chose a black mount instead of a heavily colored Appy.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Now wait just a moment. This conversation first started way back on April 28th. You mean to tell me someone STILL has not snatched up that gem???

(I just noticed the full cheek snaffle for the first time. Something tells me that he not only doesn't have brakes, he lacks in the steering department as well.)


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

I notice the ad's been changed a little bit. Now they 'fess up that he's approximately 22 years old. I think they previously just said that they didn't know how old he was. And they have removed the part about liking to "go".


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

And now he is on markdown for only $150. 
Poor old boy.


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> And now he is on markdown for only $150.
> Poor old boy.


I'd take him if I was in the area. I must be soft-hearted (or maybe soft-headed  but I find him strangely attractive. The nose doesn't bother me. He looks like an old cowboy horse. Reminds me of the descriptions Lamour used to write, about plug-ugly mustangs that would just as soon bite or kick you as look at you, but they could go all day.

I wonder if being as old as he apparently is, if his conformation hasn't been that much of a detriment after all. Of course, the ad doesn't say he's sound...


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks WR, it's sweet of you to think of me. 
There are plenty of butt-ugly Appys right around here if I find I can't resist temptation any longer. I'd hate to deprive Canada of a national treasure just for my own selfish satisfaction.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

You know I looked at that first picture and I agreed with all of you. "OMG what an ugly horse, how many parts did they use to put him together?"
Then I kept looking at the pictures and by the time I had gotten through them all I liked him!!! I would put him in my pasture, and hope that I could catch him!!! LOL

Alicer in Virginia


----------

